# My small petting zoo



## Corinthia (Jan 22, 2009)

0.2 Cats - Zoey and Chloe
0.2 Rats - Para and Kitty
2.2.2 - Gargoyle geckos - Raine, Rex, Lavender, Lucy, Neo, Nano
0.2.0 - Crested geckos - LG and Naranga


----------



## Dumbo_Queen (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like you have your hands full!

Below is my petting zoo


----------

